
Schneier on Security: The Effectiveness of Air Marshals - SlyShy
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/04/the_effectivene.html
======
tokenadult
Bringing this over to the issue of computer security, I wonder how the number
of viruses quarantined by antivirus software compares to the number of system
mishaps caused by antivirus software?

~~~
borism
or how many CPU-years are wasted by viruses vs. CPU-centuries wasted by anti-
viruses.

~~~
billpg
These days, the CPU cycles aren't where we bear the bulk of the cost of
malware running on a machine.

~~~
borism
wdym? proportionally to available computing power, probably yes, malware
should be on decline as a percentage. but total should still be growing?

do you mean network overhead? I think funny videos from youtube and pirated
material is leader here.

~~~
billpg
I mean the human and economic costs.

The costs of fraud because some malware exposed your passwords. Time spent
typing in captchas instead of something useful. Software developers spending
time securing their code instead of making useful stuff.

------
huhtenberg
So they measure the efficiency of air marshalls in the number of arrests? Hmm.

